# Who do you think was or is the best natural hunter ever?



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 4, 2005)

I would lean toward Fred Bear or Chuck Adams.


----------



## gabowman (Mar 4, 2005)

Yea, from all the stories told and heard I'd go along with fred bear.

GB


----------



## huntfish (Mar 4, 2005)

Those are good choices but there are many different hunters not in the game for promotion.  I know of three that have taken all NA big game, including Polar Bear with bows.  

With that said, I'll pick Randy from this board.  Why?  he stands up for his beliefs and defends hunting as it should be.


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Mar 5, 2005)

how about jack oconner


----------



## Ga-Spur (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll have to go with Blue Black.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Mar 5, 2005)

I would have to say Reese Oglesby. He's a guy I know from the Hart County area. The first time he ever deer hunted (9 years old) he bagged a 6-point at 5 feet with a 12 ga Browning. I was with him when he tracked down a gut shot buck 1/2 mile away with no blood trail to follow, he could smell it. He has hit deer on the back with a walking stick during a deer drive.
As far as known hunters, I have always read that Ted Nugent is one of the greatest "natural hunters" of our day. I know he may not be a very popular guy on here but I have seen several television shows and articles that say he is the best "natural hunter".


----------



## PFDR1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*The Feather*

From what I have seen I woul have to say NOEL FEATHER. I dont know to much about him but if you ever see one of his videos you will understand.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 5, 2005)

As far as someone I know it would be CoonDawg aka John Seginak!     As for a  bigger name, maybe Chuck Adams or Fred Bear!

From talking with John and reading his stories, he knows his stuff!
He doesn't mind a little pain either!  

Gage


----------



## J Ferguson (Mar 5, 2005)

I may be wrong but seems like I heard back in early 90's that either Adams or Feathers (cant rember which) got caught fer huntin on some kinda of preservation or sumthing and thats how they were takin the game on there shows...


----------



## GAGE (Mar 5, 2005)

redneck12 said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but seems like I heard back in early 90's that either Adams or Feathers (cant rember which) got caught fer huntin on some kinda of preservation or sumthing and thats how they were takin the game on there shows...




Yeah, I believe it was Noel Feather!  
Somthing to do with drugged deer maybe?


----------



## Toffy (Mar 5, 2005)

*GAGE is right about Feather*

Noel feather was busted for hunting drugged deer in a pen.

I wonder where Alley Opp would place on a list of natural hunters. and Davey Crockett?


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 5, 2005)

Noel feather got busted shooting  a buck he bought in a small enclosure, it was drugged for transport and had ''bushbeaters'' run it past him while trying to get the perfect hunt on tape.He went to court, found guilty on various charges.


----------



## Jorge (Mar 5, 2005)

PFDR1 said:
			
		

> From what I have seen I woul have to say NOEL FEATHER...


You are joking right? I sure hope so.

I would have to give the nod to Fred Bear for what he accomplished with a bow. However, I would give big time kudus to Pope and Young for paving the way. You can't argue with Chuck Adams' accomplishments especially before he became so well know. However, since that time he has had a lot of help with what he has achieved. Don't get me wrong, I wish I could achieve a small percentage of what he has done but my vote still goes to Fred Bear.

That takes care of bow hunters. The list of firearm hunters and early white Africa hunters would be quite long.


----------



## Echo (Mar 5, 2005)

I wouldn't vote for any of the TV or video type hunters....we would all look like we knew our business while filming a hunt on the King Ranch or Milk River.

I think John Seginak has to get the nod in Georgia.His how-to articles are the best,plus he once gave me directions to a great looking spot on BF Grant! 

As for people I've had the pleasure of hunting with,that Tom Borck fellow seems to have an uncanny ability to come out of the woods dragging a nice buck!

Echo


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Mar 5, 2005)

the greatest hunter is probably somebody that no one has ever heard of....

would probably be an American Indian...or someone that had to hunt to eat.

of "famous people":

Daniel Boone
Davy Crockett
Fred Bear.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 5, 2005)

Maddog, I agree.  The american Indian's would probably have been the best "natural" hunter.  They made EVERYTHING they used, from the arrow tip, to the string it was projected from....


----------



## Carp (Mar 5, 2005)

Echo said:
			
		

> As for people I've had the pleasure of hunting with,that Tom Borck fellow seems to have an uncanny ability to come out of the woods dragging a nice buck!
> 
> He gets my vote too. Mostly because he lets me hunt with him and I don't really know that many people  They don't call him the Buckmaster for nothing.  Honestly, I have a lot of respect for Fred Bear.


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 5, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Maddog, I agree.  The american Indian's would probably have been the best "natural" hunter.  They made EVERYTHING they used, from the arrow tip, to the string it was projected from....



I'll second that motion, empty bellies make for some serious hunting.!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 5, 2005)

PFDR1 said:
			
		

> From what I have seen I woul have to say NOEL FEATHER. I dont know to much about him but if you ever see one of his videos you will understand.


I did see one of his videos and he is a worm....he shot the buck with 'trick photography' and he finally had to buy back the videos that had already sold.....what a sissy


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 5, 2005)

I would have to say me or my brother NUTT! put us anywhere on any game and I will show you the undeniable "TRUTH" about hunting.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 6, 2005)

Fred Bear
Chuck Adams

Add the charge of illegally transporting and improperly tagging a deer to Noel Feathers' resume while we are at it.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 6, 2005)

*Gene and Garry Wensel*

As far as videos go,real how to,instinctive stuff................


----------



## Son (Mar 6, 2005)

*Hollywood hunters or what?*

Some of the best natural hunters/woodsmen I've known are/were unknown for the most part. Such as the oldtimers I hunted with in the Fl. Everglades during the 50's, The seasoned bowhunters I hunted South and mid Florida with during the 60's thru the 90's. Far as I'm concerned I've been with some of the best, even though todays hunters have never heard of them.


----------



## PFDR1 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Education on Noel?*

Well I guess that I may have learned something that I had no idea about. However before I make any changes in my opinion I would like to know where jorge, dominantpreditor,and reylamb got their information from in reguards to Noel Feather. If you can please give me a reference to where you received this information I would take the time to read it or research it to find out the bottom line. If he was found guilty of a charge then there should be some sort of record of the incident I would think.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 6, 2005)

dominantpredator





> I would have to say me or my brother NUTT! put us anywhere on any game and I will show you the undeniable "TRUTH" about hunting.



I'm feeling ya dawg, I'm feeling ya! I vote for us too! If I'm the man and you the man can't nobody else be the man too. Now that's the TRUTH!


----------



## reylamb (Mar 6, 2005)

You would have to go to the back issues of North American Whitetail, Petersons Bowhunting, and Bowhunter magazine for most of the detailed records.  I would also think a google search would turn up some information.

Noel was one of my early bowhunting heros, until his world fell down upon him.  I was heart broken when it all came out and he was convicted.

I will do some more research and see what I turn up for you.  You could possible contact MR James through Bowhunter Magazine and get information on Noel.

He was convicted in Il for illegally transporting a buck that was killed in MO and tagging it in IL.  He lost his hunting privlidges for 10 years, but that was about 12 years ago.

You could also go to www.bowsite.com or www.archerytalk.com and get all the Noel Feather information you would ever care to read.........  the folks over at tradgang would probably have some information also, but they don't much care for ol' Noel anymore.


----------



## PFDR1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply I am going to do some research on this. I am totally surprised at this and have never heard of any of these accusations. Thanks again.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 6, 2005)

They all occurred probably about 12 years ago, maybe around 10.........I used to have the magazine articles at the house and I still may have them somewhere.  Noel actually wrote an apology letter that was printed in Bowhunter magazine.

Like I said, I admired him until it all came out.  He is back on the show circuit and promoting his videos and books again.  The last time I checked, all of his record bucks were pulled from both P&Y and B&C.  Last I heard he actually had his phone number listed somewhere in IL and you could call him and order scents, lures, rattling antlers, etc.  

I do remember that he plead guilty to a misdemeanor and the felony charges were dropped.  Part of his plea deal was giving up his hunting privlidges for 10 years.


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 7, 2005)

*gotta go with 2 folks I have met........*

and learned alot from...............anything but Turkeys:Fred Bear.........Turkeys: a man from Gainesville, Georgia, named Aurthur Truelove............he's forgotten more about killin big toms than I'll ever know.........and thanks, ya' all.  ..................ps- well, ECHO.......did ya see any on the GRANT???


----------



## redpredator (Mar 7, 2005)

Carlos Hathcock! He Hunted Game That Shot Back.sniper In Vietnam. Awsome Story If You Havent Heard Of Him.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 7, 2005)

Ben Lily. 

Ben Lily is quoted as  saying "Anybody can kill a deer, it takes a man to kill a varmint". 

Guess that makes some of these modern day folks "anybody". 


I look at it this way. Lily lived in the outdoors, he didn't hire a guide to show him what to do--he lived it. 

Most of these others mentioned may have been good shooters, and so-so hunters in their own right. But how long did they live outside on their own hook on what they killed?


Lily GUIDED some of the so called "great hunters" if that tells you anything.

go here:

http://www.epcc.edu/ftp/Homes/monicaw/borderlands/23/Ben Lilly.htm


Just my   


T


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 7, 2005)

*Lilly and his hounds were awesome...........*

the dude loved to hunt so much, one day he just signed everything over to his wife and left..........he could bear/lion hunt for a month on nothin but some hard tack he'd take with him..........tough old gentleman........the accounts of his life are worth reading.....ps-he coon hunted, too.lol


----------



## Echo (Mar 7, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> ECHO.......did ya see any on the GRANT???


 
Just a couple of does,coon dawg.It was beautiful spot though if I found the right place...a narrow white oak bottom surrounded by pine thickets on the ridges...it had Big Buck written all over it!! 

Echo


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 7, 2005)

*yup.........*

ya found the right spot.  .....hope ya go back and slay a nice 'un next year!


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 7, 2005)

John's definitely the best and most knowledgeable that I've ever met....and as for being passionate about it.................forget about it.  I think John would go coon hunting in a hurricane.

I know that one morning we deer hunted this season had a pretty stiff breeze to it.......and I still saw a couple deer.............although..........he killed both of them the next day.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 7, 2005)

Met Noel Feather at the Buckarama one year. Had his three Booners there with him, mounted. Later read about his problems and wondered whether he had the three Booners disallowed.


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 7, 2005)

Echo said:
			
		

> As for people I've had the pleasure of hunting with,that Tom Borck fellow seems to have an uncanny ability to come out of the woods dragging a nice buck!
> 
> Echo



That comment just might get you an invite to turkey/deer hunt some prime property with me!

BTW,


----------



## Echo (Mar 7, 2005)

Tom Borck said:
			
		

> That comment just might get you an invite to turkey/deer hunt some prime property with me
> 
> Just say when! You deserve it bud,I know a good hunter when I see one.
> 
> Echo


----------



## MoeBirds (Mar 7, 2005)

My Grandfather and my Uncle Miles.

My opinion of Fred Bear changed after I read his diary and realised just how much baiting he was involved in when it came to taking bear by bow on camera. Are you shocked to hear this? I sure was.
I had always thought it was just a silly song....
....but now the relationship between him and Ted Nugent is more clear.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey coondog,I met Author Truelove on Piedmont NWF in the 80s.He was a turkey hunting guru for sure.I would guess he has passed by now.He was pretty old back then.
Killdee


----------



## RWK (Mar 7, 2005)

*Best*

Fred Bear-- Ben Pearson-- Howard Hill and Robin Hood


----------



## Jorge (Mar 7, 2005)

PFDR1 said:
			
		

> Well I guess that I may have learned something that I had no idea about. However before I make any changes in my opinion I would like to know where jorge, dominantpreditor,and reylamb got their information from in reguards to Noel Feather. If you can please give me a reference to where you received this information I would take the time to read it or research it to find out the bottom line. If he was found guilty of a charge then there should be some sort of record of the incident I would think.


I am sure you have found plenty of information about Noel Feather by now. It really is old news. Just about every major hunting publication carried the story(ies). If I am not mistaken, I believe all his videos now must carry a disclaimer. Sorry to burst your bubble, but he burst many when word of his hunting practices first came out.


----------



## csgreen1 (Mar 7, 2005)

I have never hunted with the man but to hear him talk i would have to say Randy gets my vote.He seems to know everything about hunting and weapons.He knows more about crossbows than anybody i know and hes never even hunted with one, now that is good.


----------



## duke13 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ishi

Ben Lee


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 8, 2005)

*Killdee................*

first met him on BF Grant in '78............saw him about 4 years ago huntin' Di-Lane.......still THE MAN..........


----------



## sgsjr (Mar 8, 2005)

Me!


----------



## livetohunt (Mar 8, 2005)

I would say Dick Idol or Chuck Adams. Both can walk the talk!!


----------



## LongSpur (Mar 8, 2005)

Some Native American

Alan Altizer

Also...anyone here know Thad Beckum? He was at one time (may still be) the only modern hunter to have taken a Pope & Young buck with total primitive equipment he made himself. He made his bow from a stave axed out of a living hickory tree with a primitive axe he made himself. Everything from the glue to the string, to the stone points he hunts, and the clothes he wears is primitive made. He's killed near twenty deer with total homemade primitive stuff. Even the tools he uses to make his stuff is primitive. He killed the Pope & Young in Screven Co. 

LongSpur


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 8, 2005)

*Don't know Thad.........*

but I do know Alan.........good ole tall boy from Tennessee.......great hunter.


----------



## LongSpur (Mar 8, 2005)

coon dawg said:
			
		

> but I do know Alan.........good ole tall boy from Tennessee.......great hunter.



coon dawg...do you know if Alan is still in the video business or where his videos are sold? 

LongSpur


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 8, 2005)

*really do not know.........*

he spent some time at my house years ago.......haven't seen him since the 80's..........invited me up there to hunt.......never had a chance to go........real good man and hunter.........he gets mature deer in areas where there are not many.........


----------



## SilverbulletJR (Mar 8, 2005)

*My Dad! Steve Duckett*

Dad was the best hunter I ever knew.  He was mainly a deer hunter but also liked to fish and do pretty much anything that involved the outdoors and nature.  He had many wall hangers before he passed away and I miss him.  Great Hunter!  
As far as "pros", after reading MR James book, he and Chuck Adams would be near the top.


----------



## broadhead (Mar 8, 2005)

> Tom Borck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## struttinsouthern (Mar 10, 2005)

kerry terrell... best turkey hunter ever to walk georgia woods!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 10, 2005)

broadhead said:
			
		

> > Are you two gonna start holding hands now?
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous?


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 10, 2005)

I'll just throw this out there...

TED NUGENT....


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 10, 2005)

Our own coon dawg!  That man knows his prey like the back of his hand, moves through the woods with the stealth of a cat, navigates the swamps like a beaver, catches movement like a hawk, and climbs a tree like a squirrel


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Mar 10, 2005)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Our own coon dawg!  That man knows his prey like the back of his hand, moves through the woods with the stealth of a cat, navigates the swamps like a beaver, catches movement like a hawk, and climbs a tree like a squirrel



Now,  if he could only learn to cross a barb wire fence.


----------



## bama_backwoods (Mar 10, 2005)

I can't believe that nobody has said JACKIE BUSHMAN........he IS the BUCKMASTER


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 11, 2005)

*Huntin Tom.........*

"climbs a tree like a squirrel?"......like a bear, maybe  .............I'll add "roars like a cougar when hooked on a fence".   ......Tom/Mark....got 23 pictures over 3 weeks on the trail camera.......gonna get 'em developed today..


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 11, 2005)

> Tom/Mark....got 23 pictures over 3 weeks on the trail camera.......gonna get 'em developed today..


  And I'll be every one of em' is ON THE GROUND   -- (By the way, I'm working on my  climbing - I changed a light bulb last night and didn't even hyperventilate  )  Can't wait to see the pictures...


----------



## coon dawg (Mar 11, 2005)

*lolol.......*

 ..............  ...............


----------



## Etter1 (Mar 12, 2005)

Buckmaster


----------



## SADDADDY (Mar 12, 2005)

my dad


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 12, 2005)

*Best Natural Hunter*

My candidate would be Dr. Saxton Pope (1875-1926) of Pope & Young fame.

He was an army brat, growing up on army posts all over the west.  His playmates were Indian boys shooting homemade bows and pursuing "wild indians".

He followed in his Father's footsteps, attending medical school and was trained as a Medical Doctor.  While teaching at the Univ. of Calif., he was called upon to treat Ishi who was described as the last survivor of the Primitive Tribe of Yahi Indians.  Ishi was sick and malnurished and near death when captured.

While treating him, Dr. Pope befriended Ishi and gained his conficence.  As Ishi gained strength, he and Saxton Pope went into the mountains on hunting excursions.  Ishi of course was armed with his own primitive bow and accessories.  Pope took particular interest in this primitive equipment which had evolved over eons of time.  Pope was also interested in the Native American's approach to stalking all kinds of game, small and large.

The duo of Pope and Ishi became a trio when They were joined by Arthur Young on their hunting excursions.  Along the way, Ishi contracted T.B. and passed away, but not before he made an impression on Pope and Young.

They utilized their newfound skills by experimenting and building their own bows and accessories.  In the end, they concentrated on using Pacific Yew as their wood of choice, and the English Longbow as their pattern of choice.

Very early their attention turned from deer and small game to more dangerous game.  They journeyed to the Yellowstone where Pope killed a massive Grizzley with a self made longbow.  Very soon thereafter they caught a slow boat to africa where they set out to hunt African big game.

It is recorded that they killed several Lions, Gazelle, Reedbuck, Waterbuck, Wildebeast, Kongoni, Eland, Jackal, and Hyena.  All of this with equipment which they had made following careful instructions from their friend, Ishi who had gone on to the Happy Hunting Ground.

One can see that Saxton Pope is a worthy candidate for consideration as Best Natural Hunter.  It is said that Fred Bear made his first bow under the guidance of Pope and Young.

Saxton Pope and Arthur Young founded the Pope and Young Club as a means of promoting the excellent sport of bowhunting.  Pope wrote the book, "Hunting with the Bow and Arrow".  It is still in print.  It is an excelllent read for every bowhunter.

Vernon


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 12, 2005)

*Best Natural Hunter Ever*

Here is a shot of Saxon Pope and Arthur Young with a kill.


----------



## reylamb (Mar 14, 2005)

Mr Vernon, while I agree with you on Pope, Young and Ishi, I do need to clarify one thing, neither Pope nor Young had anything to do with the founding of the Pope and Young club.  It was founded by Glen St Charles and named after Pope and Young due to the major influence they had in forming bowhunting in America.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Mar 14, 2005)

*Best Natural Hunter*

reylamb:  Thanks for the correction.  Proves once again that you cannot believe everything you read on the internet.

Vernon


----------



## reylamb (Mar 15, 2005)

That's ok Mr Vernon, it is the most often missed question during the National Bowhunter Education Foundation classes that I teach.

The club was originally part of the NFAA as a way to improve the image of bowhunters, promote conservation and sound management practices in 1957.  In 1961 the formal charter was drawn up and the clulb was formed as a non-profit organization originally designed to be a scientific organization.  The clubs original premise was to keep records to prove that bowhunting was a viable tool for whitetail management, and helped in forming the archery seasons we enjoy now in many states.  It was much later that the club lost it's way and now stands as a trophy club in the minds of both many of the members and the Club officers.  They have lost their way, and I would not think that Dr Pope, Mr Young, nor Mr St Charles would be too happy with the direction the club has taken.  None of these men viewed bowhunting as a competition, but the Club has become one, whether directly or inderectly it is still the case.


----------



## Dean (Mar 15, 2005)

*I say*

none of us probably know the name of the best all round 'natural hunter' - he was probably a game trapper and hunter from years by gone. How would all these 'natural' hunters do without modern firearms or high speed compound bows? Natural hunter's to me must make there own weapons out of flint rock, sticks and hide (string) - can you imagine how much more intense and keen your skills and sense's would be if you hunted under the pressure of no kill - no eat? or no warm clothes etc???


----------



## reylamb (Mar 15, 2005)

My idea of a natural hunter would be someone that you could drop off on some piece of public land somewhere, and with no prior scouting they could find and kill deer.


----------



## canoe (Mar 15, 2005)

Hope this is not a repete, but Daniel Boone killed a bear with a knife. Also, King David killed a lion with his bear hands.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2005)

Nobody siad me?  

I say my grandfather.  But you all would not know him!  His only job throughout his life was carpentry.  He said that way he could be his own boss and hunt when he wanted to.  He only worked from March to September each year.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 16, 2005)

*Randy,you gotta read the whole thing*



			
				csgreen1 said:
			
		

> I have never hunted with the man but to hear him talk i would have to say Randy gets my vote.He seems to know everything about hunting and weapons.



You do have some fans..........donnie


----------



## flat foot (Mar 17, 2005)

Mr Bear He did not invent Bowhunting, But he brought it back. I don't believe we would be where we are today with out him. I read three of his books and seen to many of his documentaries to put anyone ahead of him. Just an opinion.


----------



## Randy (Mar 17, 2005)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> You do have some fans..........donnie



I missed that one!

CSGREEN,
I do not know it all but I have been doing it all for a long time and I have leaned a lot.  I'll be glad to take you some time and show you a little.


----------



## TreeJacker (Mar 25, 2005)

Fred Bear and Ben Pearson did more to advance the sport of bowhunting than anyone before.

Chuck Adams gets my vote as the best human predator living today.  I would not want to be his quary.  He has seen and done more at age 50 than any 25 average hunters combined will do in their lifetimes.  He has, in my opinion, made some huge sacrifices to enable him to hunt like he has.....sacrifices that I just couldn't deal with....like not having childeren.  He did it to persue game...everything in his life seems to revolve around hunting.  You do have to admire his focus and dedication to bowhunting.  

First man to complete the P&Y Grand Slam......wow.


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 28, 2005)

I say Fred Bear, then probably Ted Nugent (after all Fred did teach Nuge everything he knows about hunting)
killNgrill


----------



## reylamb (Mar 29, 2005)

Ted Nugent does not belong in the same sentence, yet alone the same category as Fred Bear.............


----------



## SakoL61R (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for everything Dad.  You're the best!
Sako


----------



## billy336 (Mar 30, 2005)

Parker, I vote for Robert Ruark. Not only did he hunt the entire world successfully, he also wrote it all down in a fashion that you actually feel like your sitting in the tree next to him waiting on a tiger to come in to his cow kill. He lived in a world we will never know. Good stuff. any of you guys with young (8-14) boys, find a copy of The Old Man and the Boy and give it to them. They will never thank you enough. I can't thank my dad enough.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 30, 2005)

Nope... William "Karamojo" Bell.


----------



## HT2 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Good Question............*

IMO.........

Probably the Invincible............

_JIM THOMPSON!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Timberman (Mar 30, 2005)

I'd say many unheralded hunters deserve the distinction. But one hunter that has always impressed me, and "walked the walk and talked the talk" as some have said, is Dick Whittington. Between himself, Jack Crockford, and Charlie Elliott, they almost singlehandedly reintroduced whitetail deer to the state of Georgia. And as a pure hunter, I believe they are few of his caliber.  His only accessories being a compass, 4 or 5 shells besides what was in his .257 Roberts, a sheath knife, a small coil of rope, and simple clothing to suit the elements, he consistently took whitetails that are world class, almost exclusively OTG. He had the ability or innate sense to ease thru the woods and put himself on top of mature whitetails AND convert, year after year. Read up on him sometime. He gets my vote.  He is also a very modest man about his accomplishments. 

I may be wrong as to exact #'s but I think his biggest Georgia whitetetail weighed something like 286# field dressed and was taken Taylor co. A monster of a deer and it seems he slipped up on the deer as it was browsing on a certain tree...maybe making a scrape... anyway saw him a ways off walked up to him judged him big enough and shot him...TUFF.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 7, 2005)

2 guys get my vote..1st Davey Crockett..he could talk a coon outta a tree and he killed bears with a knife !! 2nd Jim Corbett.....hunted man eating tigers.and lepeords

Really a guy named Jim Corbett around the turn of the century in India  he hunted man eating tigers and lepords...by himself..some of these animals were credited with killing hundreds of people..one tigeress was credited with over 200 alone...they named the 1st Indian National Park after him...read his book  "The Man-Eaters of Kumaon" its pretty good.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 7, 2005)

Daniel boone


----------



## coon dawg (Apr 8, 2005)

*Jim Corbett...........*

VERY interesting book..........as how2fish said, one tigeress killed 253 people...........book has a picture of a big tiger carrying an Indian man away like a duck in a retreivers mouth.........he earned his money.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 30, 2005)

I think it would have to be a member of the Safari club. With that said, I will explain - I hunted in Russia with 16 other people, all members of the Safari Club (except me). These gentlemen go on many hunts all over the world every year in search of the best trophy animals they can find or money can buy. I know first hand from becomming friends with these gentlemen, that hunting is their passion. I don't know who would be the best, but I think that if someone was to look up the record book for animals taken and keep track of the names and number of times those names appear; then we would know for sure who is the best.
Is anyone up to that challenge?
Rich


----------



## reylamb (May 3, 2005)

Well, if we are going by records..............Chuck Adams currently holds more world records than anyone else for all animals in all categories.  He is one of a handful of men to have the career grand slam with a bow and arrow, using that criteria Chuck would have to be the man.



> I think it would have to be a member of the Safari club. With that said, I will explain - I hunted in Russia with 16 other people, all members of the Safari Club (except me). These gentlemen go on many hunts all over the world every year in search of the best trophy animals they can find or money can buy. I know first hand from becomming friends with these gentlemen, that hunting is their passion. I don't know who would be the best, but I think that if someone was to look up the record book for animals taken and keep track of the names and number of times those names appear; then we would know for sure who is the best.
> Is anyone up to that challenge?
> Rich


Having a ton of money to travel around the world does not make on a great natural hunter, or even a great hunter.  I know an individual that has a 230+ whitetail on his wall that he killed inside a pen, that does not make him a great hunter either.


----------



## bugman (May 3, 2005)

Keith Warren..........sorry about that, thought I would try a bad joke. I would go with Fred Bear.


----------



## justus3131 (May 7, 2005)

Son Anderson, without a doubt.


----------

